# Hood not lined up. About 1/2 inch too high on the front.



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

and it shakes up and down(vibrates) when I'm on the highway.

The problem is only where the latch is.

In some cars you can just adjust the latch position on the hood, but I looked at it today and it seems like it can't be adjusted. It's really throwin my lines off and it's annoying as hell!

Does anyone know how to make the hood shut TIGHT again?


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I adjusted mine by loosening the hinges at the rear enough to maneuver the hood, and then tightening when it was right.....it was a 2-man job, though--one to position the hood and hold it, and one to tighten it in place. Is the latch securely tightened, or does it move if you try to wobble it?


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

MaxQ said:


> I adjusted mine by loosening the hinges at the rear enough to maneuver the hood, and then tightening when it was right.....it was a 2-man job, though--one to position the hood and hold it, and one to tighten it in place. Is the latch securely tightened, or does it move if you try to wobble it?


The latch defintely moves if I try to wabble it. The hood is lined up well, but loose on the latch. It's wabbles by about a 3/8 to a 1/2 inch.

I REALLY wanna fix it, it's buggin me.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

Tighten your latch, and use the paint or scratch marks as a guide to the original position of the latch. Shut your hood, check out the orientation, and adjust the latch's position as needed. If the latch is moving when you're at speed, the hood will too. Also, check your hood release latch under the steering wheel, and make sure that it returns to its original position after you pull it back to release the hood. I also had to adjust my hood release cable at the latch because it was so loose, I had to push the inside latch closed before lowering the hood or it would not catch securely.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

MaxQ said:


> Tighten your latch, and use the paint or scratch marks as a guide to the original position of the latch. Shut your hood, check out the orientation, and adjust the latch's position as needed. If the latch is moving when you're at speed, the hood will too. Also, check your hood release latch under the steering wheel, and make sure that it returns to its original position after you pull it back to release the hood. I also had to adjust my hood release cable at the latch because it was so loose, I had to push the inside latch closed before lowering the hood or it would not catch securely.


Thanks for ur input. 

I'll check it out tomorrow.

Now that you mention it, the cable might be the problem, but I'm not sure.

I'll follow up tomorrow and let you know what I uncovered.

Thanks again!


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

ddigital99 said:


> Thanks for ur input.
> 
> I'll check it out tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I can't figure out how to post pics. If anyone knows please explain. If the pics have to be hosted online, does anyone have any space or know the easiest place to host em.

Mechanic says it's the rubber stops gone rotten,(I can get em at the dealer) but I think its the cable or the latch.

Anyhow, problem still not fixed. 

Show me how to post pics and I'll show you.

Thanks.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> I can't figure out how to post pics. If anyone knows please explain. If the pics have to be hosted online, does anyone have any space or know the easiest place to host em.
> 
> Mechanic says it's the rubber stops gone rotten,(I can get em at the dealer) but I think its the cable or the latch.
> 
> ...


go to photobucket.com to host your pics, and it'll give you the correct IMG codes to post them on here.

The adjustable hood bumpers are also a possible cause, a bit over 2 bucks apiece from Victoria British. If you've tightened the latch and made sure that the hinges are adjusted properly, the hood bumpers might be the culprit. There are hood bumpers outside the intake/filter compartment, and one on either side. VickyBrit sells em both.


----------

